

Edward Snowden to seek asylum in Brazil - zorked
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/internacional/en/world/2013/12/1386296-an-open-letter-to-the-people-of-brazil.shtml

======
SkyMarshal
This is the first to my knowledge that Snowden has proactively offered to work
with a foreign country exposing NSA activities there. Previously his focus was
exposing NSA activity in the US only.

This is a big risk b/c it costs him the ability to claim he's not working
for/with foreign powers against the US. I suspect what's happening is that his
1yr asylum in Russia is half-over and he may believe it won't be extended, so
he's being forced to playing his trump card/s to obtain permanent asylum
somewhere.

------
e_proxus
The title is referring to this article:
[http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/internacional/en/world/2013/12/...](http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/internacional/en/world/2013/12/1386666-espionage-
whistleblower-edward-snowden-to-seek-asylum-in-brazil.shtml) The URL should
probably be changed.

